# No skunk for me today



## Popeye (Mar 6, 2008)

At least I wasn't skunked. It sure did look that way though for the first 3 hours. I hole hopped and walked all over the lake. Decided to accept teh skunk and head for home when I saw a couple shantys 1/2 mile down the channel. I never fished there so I walked down there. Shortly after setting up I saw a lot of crappie and blue gills swim by. I moved towards the direction they headed and soon found them again. Ended up getting 3 that I released. This is the "big" one, 7.5". Sorry about the washed out picture. I just now figured out how to turn the flash off. Won't happen again.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice one! 

Walked a half-mile on the ice! You know, it's cold out there! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2008)

Good job Andy!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 6, 2008)

Ice is still 11" thick (except near shore) and you could hear the expansion cracks all over. As a matter of fact, one was so close that the water in my holes surged up and out of the holes


----------



## Nickk (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw open water on the lagoons today on my way home. You're hardcore!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 6, 2008)

With any luck there will still be ice Tuesday (my next available day for fishing) I would go tomorrow but I got home later than usual and the wife was already home from werk :roll: , AND I have to find out why the check enging light is on in her '03 Silverado.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 7, 2008)

Great job - way to neat the skunk. Work on that camera, just looking at your picture, I thought it was a tropical fish or something :lol:


----------



## mtnman (Mar 7, 2008)

Good job! Stress cracks freak me out. They are one of the reasons I dont ice fish. If I would have heard a crack and then water came out of the hole like that I would probably svream like a little girl and drop a terd right there!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 7, 2008)

I never thought about doing that. As I was in a covered shanty I could have screamed like a girl and nobody would have known who it was. :lol:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice Bluegill. I ate a few last summer with a beer batter. It tasted great.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 7, 2008)

I normally will keep enough for a meal when I go, but as slow as the action was I decided to C&R only. Good thing as I only caught 3. Hopefully I can get on the ice Tuesday am. Just because there is 11" on ice in the middle doesn't mean anything if everything close to shore has melted.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I normally will keep enough for a meal when I go, but as slow as the action was I decided to C&R only. Good thing as I only caught 3. Hopefully I can get on the ice Tuesday am. Just because there is 11" on ice in the middle doesn't mean anything if everything close to shore has melted.



cmon.......Wheres your sense of adventure...swim out to the ice...Like a polar bear. :wink:


----------



## Nickk (Mar 7, 2008)

Jim said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > I normally will keep enough for a meal when I go, but as slow as the action was I decided to C&R only. Good thing as I only caught 3. Hopefully I can get on the ice Tuesday am. Just because there is 11" on ice in the middle doesn't mean anything if everything close to shore has melted.
> ...




Jim, please change flounderhead59's screen name to Knut.

:lol:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm sorta partial to Nanook-a-no-no :lol:


----------

